# genie clients (c-41) show white screen



## woj027

I've rebooted my hr-41 but my genie clients (c-41's) both show white screens.

I've reset them, unplugged them but nothing changes. They go through the startup, flickers the screen a few times. Then say searching for server, showing a Try Again option, then White Screen.



the green network light is on.

my HR-41 says I'm connected to the internet.



Any suggestions?


----------



## Supramom2000

I saw someone else post something similar in another thread. He said if he pressed Guide or List, those would populate and then he could get live TV. Do you have any menus showing if you press any of the active buttons?

And have you checked on the HR44 that Whole Home status is active?


----------



## woj027

OK, Morning has arrived. The TV with the client now shows the energy saving window. I clicked OK on it, it went to Searching for Servers with "Try Again" as the only option
I went to type this response up and now the screen saver is up and I can push buttons on the remote and nothing happens.

I went to the HR 44 and did a self test, and only the disconnected phone line pops up.

I went network services and it says there's and 202 error, unable to connect.

I'm also going through some issues with my Airport Extreme right now keeping a wi fi connection after setup, but my router past my AE is working fine, traffic is flowing to an Airport Express that is working fin.


----------



## woj027

another reboot of HR44 and things seem to be working?!?!?!?!

but one of my RC71's doesn't seem to get response from my C-41 (or vice versa)

I brought another RC71 up to the client and it doesn't get any response either.

I did a red button reset on the client as well as an unplug.

argh!!!!!!

well the dash button seems to cause the receiver to tell me its connected and such. But no response from other keys


----------



## peds48

woj027 said:


> but one of my RC71's doesn't seem to get response from my C-41 (or vice versa)


on this C41, get the RC71 and press and hold MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds to pair the remote


----------



## woj027

peds48 said:


> on this C41, get the RC71 and press and hold MUTE and ENTER for a few seconds to pair the remote


OK that seemed to work.

I think things are working ok now.

I still have to figure out whats wrong with my Airport Extreme.

It drops internet connectivity when I set up my wireless.


----------



## peds48

you do say that you have two routers. they can be interfering with each other. what type of routers are you using?


----------



## woj027

I have an airport extreme and airport express.

the Express was set to "extend" 

as a last ditch effort to get wi-fi I set up the Express to be it's own network (new name, new password).

I still haven't tried to set up the Extreme (but will this afternoon)


----------



## peds48

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4262


----------



## woj027

peds48 said:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4262


thanks. That's how I had the system working before, now the Airport Extreme doesn't want to work (play nice) once I go into its setup mode from the Airplay Utility.

But reading it caused me to think. The Airport Express was connected to the Network and still had the "extend" with the original network name and password. Maybe that was screwing things up. I did create a new network and password for the Airport Express. Maybe now the AE will work because I won't be trying to use the same network name and password to create it anew on the Extreme.

(EDIT) Only problem is that I think the Extreme stopped working before trying to create the network of the same name and password.


----------



## woj027

Ok, I got home, decided to set up the wireless one more time and it worked. I don't know what it was, time, or I finally put it all back together in the right order (powering items up in order too?) 

yea!


----------



## peds48

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

